# Jennifer Government: Nation States



## mac1 (Sep 18, 2004)

Anybody here been playing this online politics game?

If not check it out - http://www.nationstates.net/

I found it a little while back, I am the leftwing ruler of a nation named Naqoyqatsi.


----------



## Wayfarer (Sep 19, 2004)

Cool. I'm a New York Times Democracy called The Federation of Amroseda, located in The East Pacific. I'll show you its description.

*UN Category:* New York Times Democracy
*Civil Rights:* Very Good
*Economy: *Thriving
*Political Freedoms: *Superb

 The Federation of Amroseda is a huge, socially progressive nation, notable for its burgeoning fox population. Its compassionate, intelligent population of 420 million enjoy a sensible mix of personal and economic freedoms, while the political process is open and the people's right to vote held sacrosanct.

 The large government juggles the competing demands of Education, Commerce, and the Environment. The average income tax rate is 23%, but much higher for the wealthy. A substantial private sector is dominated by the Information Technology industry.

 The nation is experiencing a severe shortage of sporting events, hundreds of thousands of convicts work as slaves in Amroseda's many privately-owned prisons, the people elect the Supreme Court justices directly, and citizens can be frequently spotted going about their business stark naked. Crime is totally unknown. Amroseda's national animal is the fox, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the dalini.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 19, 2004)

OK cool, a full bio it is then 





*The Dominion of Naqoyqatsi*

*"War as a way of life"*

*UN Category:* Libertarian Police State
*Civil Rights: *World Benchmark
*Economy: *Good
*Political Freedoms: *Few

The Dominion of Naqoyqatsi is a very large, environmentally stunning nation, notable for its punitive income tax rates. Its compassionate, hard-working, cynical population of 86 million are proud of their wide-ranging civil freedoms, and those who aren't tend to be dragged off the streets by men in dark suits and hustled into cars with tinted windows.

It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, liberal government stops and the rest of society begins, but it concentrates mainly on Social Welfare, although Education and Healthcare are on the agenda. The average income tax rate is 82%, and even higher for the wealthy. The private sector is almost wholly made up of enterprising fourteen-year-old boys selling lemonade on the sidewalk, although the government is looking at stamping this out.

Heavy industry must go to expensive lengths to dispose of waste and avoid even more costly cleanup costs, a ban on unsolicited cold calling in all forms is in effect, drunk drivers are sent to rehabilitation paid for by the government, and euthanasia is legal. Crime is well under control. Naqoyqatsi's national animal is the Condor, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the Qatsi.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 4, 2004)

I used to have a nation but I let it die. Here's a new one:


*The Republic of Bevda*

*"Warty Hog Eat Filthy Lucre"*

*UN Category:* Liberal Democratic Socialists*Civil Rights:*
Very Good*Economy:*
Developing*Political Freedoms:*
Superb*Location: the South Pacific*

The Republic of Bevda is a tiny, safe nation, renowned for its absence of drug laws. Its hard-nosed, intelligent population of 5 million love a good election, and the government gives them plenty of them. Universities tend to be full of students debating the merits of various civil and political rights, while businesses are tightly regulated and the wealthy viewed with suspicion.

The enormous, socially-minded government juggles the competing demands of Social Welfare, Healthcare, and Education. The average income tax rate is 35%, but much higher for the wealthy. A tiny private sector is dominated by the Gambling industry.

Crime is well under control. Bevda's national animal is the warty hog, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the filthy lucre.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 4, 2004)

*UN Category:* Moralistic Democracy*Civil Rights:*
Few*Economy:*
Strong*Political Freedoms:*
Very Good*Location: the West Pacific*

The Kingdom of Aixes is a tiny, pleasant nation, notable for its barren, inhospitable landscape. Its hard-nosed, hard-working, intelligent population of 5 million are highly moralistic and fiercely conservative, in the sense that they tend to believe most things should be outlawed. People who have good jobs and work quietly at them are lauded; others are viewed with suspicion.

The tiny government is effectively ruled by the Department of Law & Order, with areas such as Social Welfare and Religion & Spirituality receiving almost no funds by comparison. The average income tax rate is 4%. A healthy private sector is led by the Basket Weaving, Gambling, and Soda Sales industries.

Crime is a problem. Aixes's national animal is the worm and its currency is the githon.

hehe...thw worm


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to play this quite a bit, but once you've been asked all the different questions two or three times it gets a little dull 

I was called "Bluepearl", I think. Wonder if it still exists...


----------



## Wayfarer (Oct 8, 2004)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I used to play this quite a bit, but once you've been asked all the different questions two or three times it gets a little dull


 True. But the idea is to maintain the pretence that you are the leader of a great nation. That notion continues when you decide to contribute to the NT forum.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 10, 2004)

They are working on Nationstates 2 which will be far more advanced, have loads more issues, and allow you to interact to much greater degrees, it will however be a pay-to-play game, so I shant be participating.


----------



## Animaiden (Dec 22, 2005)

*The Queendon of S Cubed*

UN Catagory: Democratic Socialists
Civil Rights: Good
Economy: Imploded
Political Freedoms: Below Average
Location: The West Pacific

The Queendom of S Cubed is a large, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its complete lack of prisons. Its compassionate population of 23 million are fiercely patriotic and enjoy great social equality; they tend to view other, more capitalist countries as somewhat immoral and corrupt.
It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it juggles the competing demands of Social Welfare, Education, and Defence. The average income tax rate is 50%, and even higher for the wealthy. Private enterprise is illegal, but for those in the know there is a slick and highly efficient black market in Trout Farming.
Euthanasia is illegal, the nation is ravaged by daily union strikes, the nation is experiencing a severe shortage of sporting events, and genetic research is temporarily tied up in government red tape. Crime -- especially youth-related -- is totally unknown. S Cubed's national animal is the college male, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the obligatory gold piece.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 22, 2005)

The Republic of Lazerness

*UN Category:* Democratic Socialists
*Civil Rights: *Very Good
*Economy: *Fair
*Political Freedoms: *Very Good

The Republic of Lazerness is a very large, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its absence of drug laws. Its compassionate, intelligent population of 122 million are fiercely patriotic and enjoy great social equality; they tend to view other, more capitalist countries as somewhat immoral and corrupt.
The government -- a sprawling, bureaucracy-choked morass -- juggles the competing demands of Social Welfare, Education, and the Environment. The average income tax rate is 48%, but much higher for the wealthy. A substantial private sector is dominated by the Information Technology industry.
Research into 'designer babies' is banned, genetic research is temporarily tied up in government red tape, guns are banned, and Lazerness's educational system is the envy of many and regarded as a pinnacle of educational achievement. Crime is totally unknown. Lazerness's national animal is the dragon, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the Tooth.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 23, 2005)

I essentially applied the information from the other online game I am playing to this one:


*The People's Republic of GunnUn*

*"Seriously.  Don't be THAT guy."*

*UN Category:* Democratic Socialists                                                       *
Civil Rights:*  Very Good
*Economy:*  Developing                     *
Political Freedoms:*  Excellent                                                                       
*Location: the South Pacific*

 The People's Republic of GunnUn is a tiny, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its devotion to social welfare. Its compassionate, intelligent population of 5 million are fiercely patriotic and enjoy great social equality; they tend to view other, more capitalist countries as somewhat immoral and corrupt.
The enormous, socially-minded government is mainly concerned with Social Welfare, although Healthcare and Education are secondary priorities. The average income tax rate is 37%, but much higher for the wealthy. A small private sector is dominated by the Basket Weaving industry.
Crime is well under control. GunnUn's national animal is the timberwolf, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the pint tokens.

Check for changes at the following:  http://www.nationstates.net/gunnun


----------



## Abstract (Dec 24, 2005)

*The Free Land of Hippie Peace and Love*

*"With like, far-out power and stuff man"*

*UN Category:* Scandinavian Liberal Paradise
*Civil Rights: *Excellent
*Economy: *Imploded
*Political Freedoms: *Very Good

*Location: The West Pacific*

The Free Land of Hippie Peace and Love is a huge, environmentally stunning nation, renowned for its strong anti-business politics. Its compassionate, intelligent population of 267 million enjoy extensive civil rights and enjoy a level of social equality free from the usual accompanying government corruption.
It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it juggles the competing demands of the Environment, Public Transport, and Social Equality. The average income tax rate is 91%, and even higher for the wealthy. The private sector is almost wholly made up of enterprising fourteen-year-old boys selling lemonade on the sidewalk, although the government is looking at stamping this out.
X-Files ratings have hit an all-time low, a crusade against barbaric religious practices has begun, all forms of advertising are banned, and the government is notorious for leaving citizens with almost nothing from their inheritance. Crime -- especially youth-related -- is crippling, probably because of the country's utter lack of prisons. Hippie Peace and Love's national animal is the peace out critter, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the recycled can.

*Had this nation for a while now. Learned about the site from another of my forums.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 5, 2006)

For those who want to... There is a new region created called The Chronies.

To enter you need a password, which can be obtained through the founder (me )


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 11, 2006)

You should really only play it if you've read the books


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, if that's true, it makes me a valid player...


----------

